# encloser



## jaydsr2887 (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## KritterKeeper (Dec 7, 2013)

I feel like this is a fire waiting to happen...


----------



## RickyNo (Dec 7, 2013)

Ohhh boyyy. I agree with kritter keeper. You really need to wire that better omg


----------



## RickyNo (Dec 7, 2013)

Since your not going for looks start drilling out some holes for mounted lights. for the lights that are mounted lower and not from the ceiling try picking up a cheap outside flood lamp fixture. Cut the sensor out and use one or two off the lights on it.


----------



## RickyNo (Dec 7, 2013)

Example. Can be mounted anywhere...


----------



## jaydsr2887 (Dec 7, 2013)

how much do they cost and its just a temporary thing for right no till I get the money to build her a better one


----------



## RickyNo (Dec 8, 2013)

Home depot 20 dollars. Another 10 for electrical wire and 2 bucks for plug


----------



## jaydsr2887 (Dec 8, 2013)

ok ill have to take a look...... thanks for the tips.....


----------

